# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] EXP counter spinning

## Bs4237

Anyone have this issue or know why I am?

The bottom right corner that shows the EXP per Run, Session, Day etc... the numbers keep running up very fast.

----------

